# ~Ambien (sleeping aid)~



## Dabs (May 16, 2012)

Anyone heard of the sleeping pill Ambien??
Ever taken it??
Does it work??...side effects??

I don't sleep well......so now my doctor has given me a prescription for Ambien........guess we'll see~


----------



## Douger (May 16, 2012)

Diphenhyramine(Gravol-Benadryl) work just as good and are cheaper.They also aid your stomach acid balance and keep your sinuses cleared.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 16, 2012)

I used to be a light sleeper too. Then I changed my diet and now I sleep all night and wake up in the morning ready to go.

But go ahead and put a bandaid with side effects on it instead, It's your life.

Ambien Side Effects | Drugs.com


> COMMON side effects persist or become bothersome when using Ambien:Diarrhea; dizziness; drowsiness (including daytime drowsiness);  "drugged" feeling; dry mouth; headache; nausea; nose or throat  irritation; sluggishness; stomach upset; weakness.​Seek medical attention right away if any of these SEVERE side effects occur when using Ambien:Severe allergic reactions (rash; hives; itching; difficulty  breathing; tightness in the chest; swelling of the hands, legs, mouth,  face, lips, eyes, throat, or tongue; throat closing; unusual  hoarseness); abnormal thinking; behavior changes; chest pain; confusion;  decreased coordination; difficulty swallowing or breathing; fainting;  fast or irregular heartbeat; hallucinations; memory problems (eg, memory  loss); mental or mood changes (eg, aggression, agitation, anxiety); new  or worsening depression; severe dizziness; shortness of breath;  suicidal thoughts or actions; vision changes.​


----------



## Dabs (May 16, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> I used to be a light sleeper too. Then I changed my diet and now I sleep all night and wake up in the morning ready to go.
> 
> But go ahead and put a bandaid with side effects on it instead, It's your life.
> 
> ...



My diet is fine....thanks.
And I rather trust my doctor to give me something that may help.....if it doesn't, then I shall not take it.
I was just curious if anyone has ever taken it.


----------



## uscitizen (May 16, 2012)

Benadryl does not work as well.

but after a while the Ambian does not work as well.  You build up a tolerance to it.


----------



## syrenn (May 16, 2012)

I started taking the regular ambien...and switched to ambien CR (controlled release). I only use them once a week or less. I do get a good nights sleep but i also "pay" for it by not sleeping at all the following night. I prefer the CR as it keeps me asleep. 

Ive never experienced any of the side effects.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 16, 2012)

Dabs said:


> My diet is fine....thanks.
> And I rather trust my doctor to give me something that may help.....if it doesn't, then I shall not take it.
> I was just curious if anyone has ever taken it.


Doctors are trained to push whatever the Pharmacy companies want them to push. I know, my Dad's a Doctor. Well, a DDS (since 1965) but he knows the score.


----------



## whitehall (May 16, 2012)

The reason it's a prescription drug is because it is dangerous or addictive. Mood or behavior altering drugs have been found to cause horrific birth defects when used by pregnant women. I guess it's up to the justice dept. to determine if the typical side effect "thoughts of suicide" can also be "thoughts of murder".


----------



## Emma (May 16, 2012)

> The reason it's a prescription drug is because it is dangerous or  addictive. Mood or behavior altering drugs have been found to cause  horrific birth defects when used by pregnant women. I guess it's up to  the justice dept. to determine if the typical side effect "thoughts of  suicide" can also be "thoughts of murder".



Oh good grief. 

It works for some, not all. Tends to cause confusion in older folks (in my experience).


----------



## zzzz (May 16, 2012)

As with any drug it can become addictive. I use pain medication for my back occasionally but only when I really need it and then I only use a half dose. 

Sleep drugs do work but you pay a price the next day.


----------



## Dabs (May 16, 2012)

whitehall said:


> The reason it's a prescription drug is because it is dangerous or addictive. Mood or behavior altering drugs have been found to cause horrific birth defects when used by pregnant women. I guess it's up to the justice dept. to determine if the typical side effect "thoughts of suicide" can also be "thoughts of murder".



Welll no chance of me ever becoming pregnant...so I'm good there


----------



## whitehall (May 16, 2012)

Emma said:


> > The reason it's a prescription drug is because it is dangerous or  addictive. Mood or behavior altering drugs have been found to cause  horrific birth defects when used by pregnant women. I guess it's up to  the justice dept. to determine if the typical side effect "thoughts of  suicide" can also be "thoughts of murder".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess it's the union based education system in the US for the last fifty years that causes people to think they are engaging in a discussion or posing an argument when they say "oh good grief".


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 16, 2012)

I have it, it has never done much for me but no side effects either. But then no sleeping aid has ever really worked for me.


----------



## hortysir (May 16, 2012)

I was leery at first, so I started with a 1/2 pill.

I think it's great.
I only take it 2-3 times a week, but I wake fully rested without the grogginess of other shit.

No side efecccccccccttttttttsssssssss..........


----------



## whitehall (May 16, 2012)

I'm amazed that people accept a prescription by a doctor who probably gets a kickback from the pharma company and hasn't got a clue about the cause and effect of the alleged illness he is prescribing. I'm amazed that Americans are so conditioned to believe in better living through drugs that they would even risk taking psychotropic junk for minor ailments. The stuff is dangerous. They cause genetic mutation and God knows what. Quit the drugs unless you need them for terminal illness.


----------



## Sallow (May 16, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Anyone heard of the sleeping pill Ambien??
> Ever taken it??
> Does it work??...side effects??
> 
> I don't sleep well......so now my doctor has given me a prescription for Ambien........guess we'll see~



After my divorce, I couldn't sleep at all..so I got a prescription for it. It worked fine in the beginning..you really don't notice it. But over the long term it gets weird.

It's definitely not a long term solution..but it's fine for a couple of weeks.

Make sure to use it exactly as directed and do not drink with it.


----------



## uscitizen (May 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone heard of the sleeping pill Ambien??
> ...



I too have had the same effect from women.


----------



## hortysir (May 16, 2012)

whitehall said:


> I'm amazed that people accept a prescription by a doctor who probably gets a kickback from the pharma company and hasn't got a clue about the cause and effect of the alleged illness he is prescribing. I'm amazed that Americans are so conditioned to believe in better living through drugs that they would even risk taking psychotropic junk for minor ailments. The stuff is dangerous. They cause genetic mutation and God knows what. Quit the drugs unless you need them for terminal illness.




You're ruining my high, man.


----------



## uscitizen (May 16, 2012)

Whitehall is against free enterprise?


----------



## hortysir (May 16, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Whitehall is against free enterprise?



He has a "Say NO to Drugs" bumper sticker on his Datsun


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 16, 2012)

I count sheep.


----------



## whitehall (May 16, 2012)

hortysir said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Whitehall is against free enterprise?
> ...



I drive a 8 cyl Dodge Dakota and come to think of it I don't give a shit what you googleyed rejects take.


----------



## Sallow (May 16, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...


----------



## hortysir (May 16, 2012)

whitehall said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Just messing around, bro'.

I get it that America is over-medicated.
That doesn't mean that there is never a need for medicine.


----------



## whitehall (May 16, 2012)

hortysir said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



I ain't your bro and if you don't understand the difference between medication and psychotropic feel good drugs and stupid doctors who would prescribe anything to get you out of their office in time for the next patient, well you deserve to experience a fatal episode.


----------



## hortysir (May 16, 2012)

whitehall said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Sounds like you need a dose or two.

Issues?


----------



## Emma (May 16, 2012)

whitehall said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > > The reason it's a prescription drug is because it is dangerous or  addictive. Mood or behavior altering drugs have been found to cause  horrific birth defects when used by pregnant women. I guess it's up to  the justice dept. to determine if the typical side effect "thoughts of  suicide" can also be "thoughts of murder".
> ...



No, it's the fact that your post was a gross over-generalization that didn't have any basis in fact regarding the topic at hand. The prescribing information on Ambien says it hasn't been tested on pregnant women, but that it does cross the placenta.


----------



## Emma (May 16, 2012)

whitehall said:


> I'm amazed that people accept a prescription by a doctor who probably gets a kickback from the pharma company and hasn't got a clue about the cause and effect of the alleged illness he is prescribing. I'm amazed that Americans are so conditioned to believe in better living through drugs that they would even risk taking psychotropic junk for minor ailments. The stuff is dangerous. They cause genetic mutation and God knows what. Quit the drugs unless you need them for terminal illness.



_Oh good grief. _


----------



## Sallow (May 16, 2012)

whitehall said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



What an asshole thing to post.

That's beyond the pale. Wishing the death of another poster that didn't agree with  you?

Fuck you man.


----------



## asterism (May 16, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > I used to be a light sleeper too. Then I changed my diet and now I sleep all night and wake up in the morning ready to go.
> ...



Why are you asking for anonymous opinions on the internet if you trust your doctor?

Ambien is dangerous, should only be used for a short-term solution, and only if many other treatments have not worked.  

JMHO


----------



## uscitizen (May 16, 2012)

whitehall said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


8 cylinder?  Now I wonder why that is significant enough to mention?


----------



## uscitizen (May 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



should women come with side effect warning labels?


----------



## uscitizen (May 16, 2012)

whitehall said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



So he is against free enterprise in medicine.


----------



## Dabs (May 17, 2012)

asterism said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



Is there a crime against asking others if they have used this medicine, and if so, did it work for them??
STFU.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 17, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Anyone heard of the sleeping pill Ambien??
> Ever taken it??
> Does it work??...side effects??
> 
> I don't sleep well......so now my doctor has given me a prescription for Ambien........guess we'll see~



Stay away from it.

It can cause you to hallucinate and it is habit forming.


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2012)

Just before orals in grad school, I had horrible insomnia.  I could not get a wink of sleep going on three days.  And I really do mean not a wink.  I had not slept a single minute for three days.  Not that I didn't try.

So, I was getting frantic about not sleeping, which further fed my insomnia.  I got a prescription for a few Ambien.  It was for a "reset" of my sleep.  The doctor said take it for three days, whether I needed the next two or not.  I took it, and it worked.  I slept normally after that

They gave me a prescription for maybe ten of them, though.  I only needed three of them.

Months later I took another because I thought I wouldn't be able to sleep one night.  I did NOT like the way it affected me.

Dumped the remaining six out.

Anyway, it's a strong hypnotic and cause of amnesia.


----------



## strollingbones (May 17, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > I used to be a light sleeper too. Then I changed my diet and now I sleep all night and wake up in the morning ready to go.
> ...



forgive me dear...but be careful up there on your high horse....

did you tell this doctor that you are boozing it with the pills?  ooooooooo somehow i doubt that....so now your doctor is giving you pills not knowing you are boozing with them?  nice, real nice.


----------



## Douger (May 17, 2012)

whitehall said:


> I'm amazed that people accept a prescription by a doctor who probably gets a kickback from the pharma company and hasn't got a clue about the cause and effect of the alleged illness he is prescribing. I'm amazed that Americans are so conditioned to believe in better living through drugs that they would even risk taking psychotropic junk for minor ailments. The stuff is dangerous. They cause genetic mutation and God knows what. Quit the drugs unless you need them for terminal illness.


Have a look at the senate. Still "surprised ?"


----------



## Sarah G (May 17, 2012)

Once the drugs and booze take hold, there's not talking to them.  She needs to figure it out on her own.

Hope she figures it out in time.


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2012)

Yeah, do NOT drink with this medication on board.  No alcohol in your system at all.

None.

Don't do it.


----------



## strollingbones (May 17, 2012)

i hate beating on a friend....esp when i really really care for this internet person.....

and i see a dangerous path....she is going down....do i watch and hope for the best.....

nope....i am gonna rag her till she comes on and says she has quit....even then it will take time...


if i see a friend stepping into traffic....i will try my best to stop them...same here


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 17, 2012)

I read former NFL player Lyle Alzado's book a while back and in it he said his one regret in life had been the night before the AFC Championship game against Denver he took a few sleeping pills in the hope that he'd get a good nights sleep.

Well all it did was make him groggy the next day and he says he had one of the worst games of his life and they ended up losing the game.


----------



## Dabs (May 17, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



No Bones....you are right...I never mentioned I drink a few.
I just want to sleep........I never seem to sleep...........I just was seeking (legit) ways to get some sleep.
I haven't slept in years.
Thanks.


----------



## asterism (May 17, 2012)

Dabs said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



No it's not a crime.

It's bad form to ask for opinions and then tell someone who responds to "STFU."


----------



## Dabs (May 17, 2012)

asterism said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Oh well....I'm a bad girl.


----------



## Jos (May 18, 2012)

I took it _once_, the feeling of waking up not knowing where you are, who you are And why,  is a nasty side effect. I never took it again
When I need a deep sleep A bottle of Red wine works fine


----------



## waltky (Aug 1, 2012)

All Uncle Ferd has to say is, "Yer gettin' sleepy, yer gettin' sleepy" an' possum conks out like a light...

*Are Sleep Problems a Growing Epidemic?*
_August 01, 2012 - New research shows that a lack of sleep is a growing health problem around the world. Sleeplessness has been linked to such chronic illnesses as cardiovascular disease and diabetes._


> Lack of sleep is not just a problem in developed nations. Its getting just as bad in developing countries as well.  Researchers at the University of Warwick Medical School in Coventry, England conducted the study. Our purpose was to look at the existing data from eight different countries from both Africa and Asia. We came to estimate the prevalence of self-reported sleep problems across eight different populations. And also we tried to examine potential correlates of sleep problems in these populations, said lead author Dr. Saverio Stranges.
> 
> The research was conducted in Ghana, Tanzania, South Africa, India, Bangladesh, Vietnam, Indonesia and an urban area of Kenya. The study estimates 150 million adults in developing countries are suffering from sleep-related problems.  There is biological evidence supporting the notion that sleep deprivation, for example, may impair important physiological functions, including, for example, appetite or neuro-regenerative responses. And also have an impact on the immune system, which may actually explain the association of sleep with occurrence of many chronic diseases, he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## syrenn (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright.... and ambient story....from last night. 


I took it late... 11pm. By 3am i was deep into the drub. And i am hearing something..... what is that.....something something something something.... its the doorbell! 

It was the neighbor... who had noticed a suspicious person walking along the block... he called the cops. Buy the time the cops got here the ass hole had broken into our truck! 

ggggrrrrrrr....


ok.... time to go back to sleep. 



I sent out a pm here while i was looking out the window at all the activity..... it was pretty funny to read this morning.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 1, 2012)

I have had severe osteoarthritis in my back, shoulders, knees and hips for about a decade.  To help me sleep after one of the surgeries I have had, my doctor prescribed ambien.  I took it a couple times.  Helped me sleep a lot.  But it also caused some rather unpleasant disturbances in my thoughts.  So I stopped.   Ambien is a very powerful medication, and it is highly addictive.


----------



## The Infidel (Aug 1, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Anyone heard of the sleeping pill Ambien??
> Ever taken it??
> Does it work??...side effects??
> 
> I don't sleep well......so now my doctor has given me a prescription for Ambien........guess we'll see~



I like to use mine maybe once or twice a week, because you will build a tolerance and then be right back where ya started.

As for side effects, I have experienced a few... i.e. getting up and raiding refrigerator, or having vision issues... kind of makes it fuzzy after @ 30 mins.
Affects my taste buds the next day as well.

Good luck Dabs.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Aug 1, 2012)

whitehall said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Oh good grief!!

ROFLMFAO


----------



## Dabs (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah I have come to discover Ambien makes me forget things I have done!

But...Lunesta is worse *eek*

I'm doomed ~LoL~


----------



## 007 (Aug 2, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Anyone heard of the sleeping pill Ambien??
> Ever taken it??
> Does it work??...side effects??
> 
> I don't sleep well......so now my doctor has given me a prescription for Ambien........guess we'll see~



I hear it's dangerous. I knew a guy in Reno that took an Ambien and got out of bed, went out and got in his car and started driving all while still asleep. He woke up when a police car put the siren on and pulled him over. They charged him with DUI. So you better make sure you lock yourself up or something. I wouldn't take that crap on a bet.


----------



## syrenn (Aug 2, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Yeah I have come to discover Ambien makes me forget things I have done!
> 
> But...Lunesta is worse *eek*
> 
> I'm doomed ~LoL~




Ill go with that.... the 8 hours under the drug.... if i get up and do things its usually gone.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Aug 2, 2012)

What you don't want to do, is take Ambien if you have sleep apnea.


----------



## Caroljo (Aug 2, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone heard of the sleeping pill Ambien??
> ...



I heard about that....just around the time my daughter was taking Ambien.  She didn't take it for long, and she really didn't like it.  Along with the fact that twice my son caught her up sleepwalking and getting into the fridge and she really didn't know she did all that the next morning!  She didn't believe him after the 1st time, but when he caught her again he made sure she knew!!


----------



## Dabs (Aug 2, 2012)

Sky Dancer said:


> What you don't want to do, is take Ambien if you have sleep apnea.



My sleeping is so fucked up, they thought I did have sleep apnea.
I even did the sleep study test....for 2 nights.
They hooked me up to all kinds of test lines and stuff........I had very mild sleep apnea.....that obviously isn't the cause of my problem.
But I just can't seem to sleep :-/
So, I go around looking for shit....err...stuff....to help make me go to sleep~


----------



## old navy (Aug 2, 2012)

I haven't done it but since retiring from the Navy but I have thought of smoking weed for my health issues.

I spent a couple of nights in the hospital after a knee surgery last week and the doc me gave Ambian which helped me sleep. He did not give me any as a departing gift on discharge. WTF?


----------



## Caroljo (Aug 2, 2012)

old navy said:


> I haven't done it but since retiring from the Navy but I have thought of smoking weed for my health issues.
> 
> I spent a couple of nights in the hospital after a knee surgery last week and the doc me gave Ambian which helped me sleep. He did not give me any as a departing gift on discharge. WTF?



Weed really does work for aches and pains!  A friend of mine at work has a card....her mother is in her late 80's and has had a lot of problems, has osteoporosis, and she talked her mom into trying to smoke it.  She did was was so surprised how good she feels!  You can also get it made into hard candies, of course brownies....suckers!


----------



## Dabs (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't like the smell of weed when others are smoking it near me....I am certain I wouldn't like it any better if I smoked it ~LoL~


----------



## Douger (Aug 2, 2012)

Dabs said:


> I don't like the smell of weed when others are smoking it near me....I am certain I wouldn't like it any better if I smoked it ~LoL~


Limburger cheese is the same way.
Take a hit. You'll like it.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 2, 2012)

Personally I think that anyone who uses a prescription drug that alters consciousness and awareness should have to admit to it on an ATF weapon purchase document and the federal government should consider prescription drug use in it's decision to authorize the purchase of a firearm. Any objections?


----------



## Dabs (Aug 2, 2012)

Douger said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the smell of weed when others are smoking it near me....I am certain I wouldn't like it any better if I smoked it ~LoL~
> ...



NO, and you can't make me 

Just curious, do you kiss a girl after you consume some limburger??


----------



## The Infidel (Aug 2, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone heard of the sleeping pill Ambien??
> ...



Was he still in his PJ's?

Assuming they were wearing them... 

I cant see how they could convict


----------



## old navy (Aug 3, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't done it but since retiring from the Navy but I have thought of smoking weed for my health issues.
> ...



A lady in her 80s with osteoporosis and probably other issues, is the perfect patient who would benifit from THC.


----------



## waltky (Jan 11, 2013)

FDA Cutting sleep meds dosages down...

*FDA requires lower doses for sleep medications*
_Jan 10,`13  WASHINGTON (AP) -- The Food and Drug Administration is requiring makers of Ambien and similar sleeping pills to lower the dosage of their drugs, based on studies suggesting patients face a higher risk of injury due to morning drowsiness._


> The agency said Thursday that new research shows that the drugs remain in the bloodstream at levels high enough to interfere with alertness and coordination, which increases the risk of car accidents.  Regulators are ordering drug manufacturers to cut the dose of the medications in half for women, who process the drug more slowly. Doses will be lowered from 10 milligrams to 5 milligrams for regular products, and 12.5 milligrams to 6.25 milligrams for extended-release formulations.  The FDA is recommending that manufacturers apply these lower doses to men as well, though it is not making them a requirement.
> 
> The new doses apply to all insomnia treatments containing the drug zolpidem, which is sold under brands including Ambien, Edluar, Zolpimist and in generic forms. It is the most widely prescribed sleeping aid prescribed in the U.S. The changes don't affect other popular sleeping medicines like Lunesta and Sonata, which use different drugs.  FDA officials pointed out that all sleeping drugs carry warnings about drowsiness.  "All sleep drugs have the potential to cause this, so health professionals should prescribe - and patients should take - the lowest dose that is capable of preventing insomnia," said Dr. Ellis Unger, a director in FDA's Office of Drug Evaluation, on a teleconference with reporters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Caroljo (Jan 11, 2013)

Dabs said:


> I don't like the smell of weed when others are smoking it near me....I am certain I wouldn't like it any better if I smoked it ~LoL~



You get used to it


----------



## jwoodie (Jan 11, 2013)

Mad Scientist said:


> I used to be a light sleeper too. Then I changed my diet and now I sleep all night and wake up in the morning ready to go.



*So how did you change your diet?*


----------



## Dabs (Jan 21, 2013)

Ambien and Lunesta both have bad shit out about them now.
I used to take both.........but now, I am so immune, Ambien doesn't even make me drowzy, much less put me to sleep.

And I never had any problems with sleep walking or doing crazy stuff like I hear some people have done, while taking sleeping aids.
Some people are lucky, and can JUST SLEEP...like a normal person. Not me.......I have gotten to the point of no longer fighting it...if I get 3 hours of sleep..oh well..I go on 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## RightNorLeft (Jan 21, 2013)

Dabs said:


> Ambien and Lunesta both have bad shit out about them now.
> I used to take both.........but now, I am so immune, Ambien doesn't even make me drowzy, much less put me to sleep.
> 
> And I never had any problems with sleep walking or doing crazy stuff like I hear some people have done, while taking sleeping aids.
> Some people are lucky, and can JUST SLEEP...like a normal person. Not me.......I have gotten to the point of no longer fighting it...if I get 3 hours of sleep..oh well..I go on 3 hours of sleep.




   Id like to mention a few things..they may help, may not. 
First have you been checked for sleep apnea ? I would do that first.
Have you tried something like this...melatonin with stress relief.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0041CB50M/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&redirect=true]Amazon.com: Schiff Melatonin Ultra Sleep Support Tablets - 300 ct.: Health & Personal Care[/ame]

   You can go to webmd also, there are things that ruin  peoples sleep that they do and dont realize the affect its having like...turning off the computer and going right to bed..etc...


----------



## Marc85 (Jan 23, 2013)

Quit caffeine, drink more water through the day. Eat lettuce in the evenings (or you can get supplements) and hops, not beer though  has to be supplements. Also, valerian is a natural sleep aid.
(my sister sleeps bad, says these all helped).
I'd say make sure you get up at a regular, early-ish time in the morning, and get lots of fresh air.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 23, 2013)

Try this instead.  Homeopathic, no side effects.  I used this for several years when my son (special needs) had trouble sleeping.  You can find it in the organic aisles of most grocery stores.

Quietude® Tablets - BOIRON USA


----------



## Dabs (Jan 23, 2013)

I have tried melatonin.....didn't seem to work.
And believe it or not, I once had a sleep study done on me...and they told me I only had maybe a mild case of sleep apnea. They mentioned I woke up about 60 times in the middle of the night.
Nothing to be concerned about they said.

My brain doesn't want to sleep ~LoL~
Once it hits the pillow, it's like "Hello......we need to do this and this and this tomorrow, yadda, yadda, yadda"


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 23, 2013)

Dabs said:


> *I have tried melatonin.....didn't seem to work.*
> And believe it or not, I once had a sleep study done on me...and they told me I only had maybe a mild case of sleep apnea. They mentioned I woke up about 60 times in the middle of the night.
> Nothing to be concerned about they said.
> 
> ...



Quietude isn't melatonin.  

This is exactly the type of 'unable to sleep' that Quietude addresses.  Try it for a few nights and see if it works.  Also, there are foods that can help you sleep.  Bananas, oatmeal, warm milk and others.  Check it out.  I'd always try the non-rx route before drugging up.  The side effects of prescribed drugs are often worse than what you're taking them for.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Jan 23, 2013)

I would recommend having an honest discussion about this with your doctor, who should be the one to tell you about the chance of benefiting and associated side effects. If you ask random people on the internet about their experience with ANYTHING, you'll get the loud people shouting about their bad experiences, and most everyone else won't say anything. Maybe you'll get a few people who say "yeah it was ok." This is what we call reporting bias. In the end, you'll make your decision based on what you wanted to think in the first place, believing those who agree, and discrediting or downplaying those who don't.

If you want real answers about your personal health, with all its intricacies, and establish good healthcare, talk to your DOCTOR, not random people on the internet.


----------



## Dabs (Jan 23, 2013)

SmarterThanHick said:


> I would recommend having an honest discussion about this with your doctor, who should be the one to tell you about the chance of benefiting and associated side effects. If you ask random people on the internet about their experience with ANYTHING, you'll get the loud people shouting about their bad experiences, and most everyone else won't say anything. Maybe you'll get a few people who say "yeah it was ok." This is what we call reporting bias. In the end, you'll make your decision based on what you wanted to think in the first place, believing those who agree, and discrediting or downplaying those who don't.
> 
> If you want real answers about your personal health, with all its intricacies, and establish good healthcare, talk to your DOCTOR, not random people on the internet.



Hey....who did you say you were smarter than??
No matter......if you noticed...I did say my doctor prescribed me Ambien...so that should tell you, I have talked to my doctor about my problem. I was just wanting to see if others have used this medicine or if they had ever had trouble sleeping, etc.
The internet is great for stuff like this...you get all kinds of opinions and references!
But, the Ambien didn't work, and we tried a sleep study.......and it's basically a stress thing with me.....and I somehow have to learn to shut my brain down.........Either that, or I reckon my brain, and body, thinks it will get all the sleep it needs when I'm dead!


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, yes, you do get all kinds of opinions and references. I wouldn't really say the internet is "great" for that. Do you want accurate opinions and references, or random people telling you stuff?  Did anyone here recommend a sleep study?  

Just saying, random people on the internet is NOT where you should be getting health information of any variety.


----------



## Dabs (Jan 23, 2013)

SmarterThanHick said:


> Well, yes, you do get all kinds of opinions and references. I wouldn't really say the internet is "great" for that. Do you want accurate opinions and references, or random people telling you stuff?  *Did anyone here recommend a sleep study?  *
> Just saying, random people on the internet is NOT where you should be getting health information of any variety.



Post #70......asked if I had been checked for sleep apnea.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Jan 23, 2013)

good. you should get on that, and any other test any person on the internet recommends. point made yet?  stop listening to people on the internet about your personal complex health issues.


----------



## Dabs (Jan 23, 2013)

SmarterThanHick said:


> good. you should get on that, and any other test any person on the internet recommends. point made yet?  stop listening to people on the internet about your personal complex health issues.



Boy, you are one wise ass are you not??
You seem to be the smartest person here.....here's my advice......STFU~
Jesus H.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry Dabs. Just try to look to the intent of my advice.


----------



## waltky (Dec 22, 2015)

Ambien may aid pace of stroke recovery...

*Ambien shown to aid pace of stroke recovery in mice*
_Dec. 18, 2015 - Researchers said the post-stroke effects of Ambien may have application with humans._


> In experiments with mice, researchers found a low dose of zolpidem, sold as Ambien, sped up the rodents' recovery after having two different types of stroke, according to a new study.  Researchers at Stanford University saw the mice return to their pre-stroke abilities after being given the drug. Despite its effect on mice, the researchers caution that mice typically recover most of their functions after having a stroke, unlike many humans.  The inhibitory neurotransmitter GABA, secreted by nerve cells in the brain to temporarily prevent other nerve cells from propagating impulses, is typically released at synapses, where the bulk of signaling occurs. Nerve cells feature GABA receptors elsewhere on their surfaces, however, and extrasynaptic GABA signaling, as it is called, has previously been shown to impede stroke recovery in animals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

